# Where Can I Buy Sugar Mats?



## munchers (Apr 4, 2007)

im looking to source out some sugar mats, for poured sugar work,anybody out there to help.


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

E-bay. Look there


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

you can order them on line or head over to your local restaurant depot or other such place. 

how many do you need and what is the budget?


----------



## munchers (Apr 4, 2007)

M Brown, thanks for answering me back. I dont mind on the cost as such coz it will an investment , iv never had to buy befor so i dont really know the cost of these thing.Have you any idea.
In Ireland where i live theres no such conpany to supply this special equiptment.
If you know of a reputable company ,Please,Please,PLEASE let me in on it.
Stay in touch.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Oh, ok, you're in Ireland......we understand now! 
I guess that makes sense as to why you're having trouble finding them.

You can buy things on eBay, though, right?
I checked out some listings on eBay UK and found this:
eBay.co.uk: FLEXIBLE SILICONE BAKING MAT/SHEET/SILICON BAKEWARE (item 290102884969 end time 14-Apr-07 18:58:40 BST)

Also, on Amazon UK, they have some silicone mats:
Amazon.co.uk: Silicone - Bakeware: Kitchen & Home

Hope that helps you!


----------



## munchers (Apr 4, 2007)

Chef peon
Thanks also ,i can actually buy the mats but its the templates that im realy struggling with.I want to produce a sugar centerpiece ( like a compitition type) for a college exam.And id love to really do well here. I already have an old rubber mat that i used many,many moons ago, in the shape of an irish harp but would really love to have a complicated one ,,,, any ideas for me.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

check out Albert Uster

Albert Uster Imports - 1.800.231.8154

they have lots of info.

and if you call their 800 they may be able to answer your questions too.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Silpats work good. But make sure you get the largest one you can. If not the sugar will run off the edge. What are you using to make the templates? What are you trying to make? A little more detail may help us help you.

Regards Rook


----------



## munchers (Apr 4, 2007)

thanks all for the interest, 
Im going to use isomalt, never used it befor but im a quick learner .I have to make a sugar centerpiece for a sugar exam in college and i really want to push myself.I was going to try and make a blown bird, but the time limit is quite short and thats why i thought that if i could buy a template to pour my coloured piece , that would give me more time to pull something. I have to show flair and innovation with lots of colour added. 
Im getting another teacher friend to help me pull pieces but she( who does and judges,) dose not have or know where to get such a template.
Theres such new equiptment out there that i never knew about, like sugar gloves( how cool) and these rubber sticks ect....
Please help.:bounce:


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

I believe you would have better results chef if you pulled the wings for your bird. To be honest its going to be hard to get a template that thin. You can however use playdough or plasticine to make a mold for the wings but your going to have to get it thin in order to have a realistic wing. Just roll out your playdough or plasticine lay your template over it and use a hobby knife to trace it out. Drag the knife through in smooth strokes do not use a sawing motion as it will make the edges of your clay ragged. Isomalt is a good choice. Going to be hotter and not as easy to pull but you should do well with it.


----------



## munchers (Apr 4, 2007)

We had the worst day in college today, we where trying to blow the sugar and it wouldnt work. What we where trying to blow was fruit, in the end the teacher just moulded the warm sugar up into the desired shape needed. NOT GOOD!!!
So thats my Blowen piece out of the question, if im not shown how to do it im going to be in trouble for the exam. 
I have to produce 3 different methods of using sugar in a centerpiece,Anyone got any ideas for me, now.


----------



## munchers (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi all
the more i think about this sugar class, the more frustated i get. Im not learning anything from the teacher and i have the interest and will in me to really do well here. Iv been looking up the previous trends on all sugar subjects for some added info and tips.Im thinking of just making my own template( out of a rubber car mat) and hoping for the rest. 
whats a student to do???????????????????


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Imagination has no bounds. Just make sure you grease the edges with vegetable oil so it will come clean from the mat. Good Luck Chef.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Rubber car mats will work, but there will be a lot of work cutting out the shapes. The easier way for poured/cast sugar is with plasticene. Not the cheap kiddies stuff, it will melt under the high heat of sugar, but artist's plasticene, found in art stores. You can mold the stuff around an object, remove the object, and pour sugar in the cavity. You can combine the plasticene with tin cans (inside and outside curves) with metal bars or any other objects that can handdle heat and are lightly oiled with veg. oil


----------



## sharon1 (Aug 26, 2014)

another is Amazon.com


----------



## chefboyog (Oct 23, 2013)

Munchers,

Don't give up. Practice three techniques like they ask.

I am sorry your class isn't giving you what you need. Sometime it is frustrating learning new things. This will be a lesson in Self schooling for you. 

What is the timeframe until your test? 

Write down a list of what you need to accomplish before the exam. I.e practice pulling, pouring and colouring and any other technique you need.

Don't try new things in the exam practice first!

I have the same goal as you to learn to work with sugar over the next few months while I am on leave. I have no one to show me either none of the chefs I know have much experience this way.

I'll post anything I find if it is help full.
Good luck!


----------



## steelybob (Dec 4, 2009)

I work for Stephane Treand, he makes molds for The Chicago School of Mold-Making which sell them. Aside from the molds & noodles that are standard equipment for sugar pouring, he has a line of products called Showpeels which enable you to create very fine, filigree like designs by pouring sugar on them lightly.

I highly recommend trying to get hold of one or two for something like wings on a blown bird. You may find designs that will work instead of blown altogether...This is possibly the product you're looking for: http://store.chicagomoldschool.com/product_p/st005.htm

This is a quick demo of how it works...


----------



## steelybob (Dec 4, 2009)

This is a quick demo of how it works...


----------



## rorycalladine (Nov 19, 2014)

matfer baking mats are invaluable, wash well, keep well


----------

